# 3rd doe down sunday morn..



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

sorry it's late but downed my 3rd doe of the season sunday morn...man i was lucky to find her...real low shot.... i was hunting off the ground in a dead fall....this has been a GREAT season!! with all the ups and downs i've had this year....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That's a decent sized doe.... Congrats! I've yet to bag my deer this year..


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks fish!!!  good luck to you!!!  shes the biggest does i ever shot...


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like a good shot to me. Right threw the pumper. Should of been a great blood trail. Congratulation on getting it done before slug fest. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

looks are deceiving noodle8177..lol  but thanks 
it looks as if i hit the heart..but didn't...lol she was 1/4 to me a little and gut shot her... never did find a blood trail till i jumped her...i backed out and founder her later in the after noon.


----------

